# Ignition, locks and key



## Cobbscout (Jun 25, 2006)

I have a 95 Nissan pickup. I've owned it for 6 years. The one key operates the ignition and both door locks. 

I'm having trouble with the key turning in the ignition to start the truck. I have to fuss with it a lot sometimes before I can get the key in just the right place before it will turn. A couple of times I was afraid I wouldn't be able to get it to start at all.

The round silver cylinder is loose in the housing and the housing is loose on the column. I'm afraid the whole thing will fall apart or fail.

The key works fine in both door locks.

One other point about the key, it has almost no notches on it and is ground down to almost a straight line. This makes it almost impossible to get a duplicate key made. The operator can't get the key positioned properly in the clamp since there is almost nothing left to duplicate. (I used to cut keys so I understand this problem).

So, I'm thinking I need to have a new ignition installed and then have new door locks rekeyed to match it.

Where would be a good and economical place to have this done? I guess the dealership would be the most expensive. 

Would it be best to buy the parts at one place then take everything somewhere to have the work done?

Do you have any other ideas and suggestions?

Thanks in advance from Kennesaw, Georgia.


----------



## SENTRASER (Jan 6, 2005)

Look in the golve box and see if someone at Nissan left the keycode in there, then go to any nissan dealer and they shouild be able to cut you a key for the cost of the key ($10 or so) there's also a site that is www.oem-surplus.com that sells nissan stuff and they have a bunch of lock cylinder/ignition switch key sets, maybe you could score one of those and put 'em all in.


----------



## Cobbscout (Jun 25, 2006)

Thank you for responding.

I've ordered an ignition lock assembly from a parts dealer and should receive it in a couple of days. I'll take it (and the truck  to a locksmith to have it installed.

(And not a minute too soon. Every time I have to start it, it's becoming more and more difficult to get the key in just the right position so that the cylinder will turn).


----------

